# Keeping cats warm in the winter



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

It's been awhile since I've posted here, but each time I come back I'm always enthralled with the interesting posts out here!

Anyhooooo... I have bit of a dilemma (sort of). I have 3 "indoor" cats. They never go outside (unless they are trying to escape, at which point they are relegated back into the house). With the rising natural gas costs (we are looking at a 28% increase this winter) and the economy being what it is, we are of course looking for was to conserve our heating costs. If I didnt have 3 cats, I would completely turn the thermostat off when we leave the house, however, I have to keep my furry kids warm enough while indoors, particular our "Miss Kitty"... she's our resident senior citizen and is actually quite feeble. She's small in size and has less fur then the other two. She seems to need more heat as she huddles with the other cats when she's cold. 

I guess my question is to ask if anyone knows of recommended thermostat ranges for indoor heating in the winter for cats? I want to turn it down low when we are gone, but I refuse to freeze out my kitties at the expense of saving money either. What is considered a safe indoor temperature in the winter for our cats?

My husband and I are also purchasing thermal curtains and working to winterize our home a bit more this year... I'm sure that never hurts.

Thanks loads,
Jenny & the furry kids


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My house goes down to 62-63 at night and the kitties definitely come seeking warmth. So I wouldn't go too much below that. You might want to look into heated beds or pads.

On another note, I don't know where you live, but it's never a good idea to completely shut off the heat if you're in really cold climate.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

There's also the question of safety versus preference. I'd say temperatures around freezing are perfectly _safe_ for healthy, well-fed, adult kitties, but not particularly _pleasant_ for them. (The ferals around my parents' house seem to do fine in Denver winters, but I bet they'd rather it be 68 year-round if they had the choice!)

I think for a healthy kitty, any temperature you're willing to let your house fall to is probably perfectly safe. 

For your older kitty, that I'm not sure about. Maybe ask your vet?

If you do start turning the temperature down (I agree that it's probably not a good idea to turn it totally off) I would definitely provided a heated bed for the older kitty (and maybe for all the kitties, so that they don't chase older kitty off to use it themselves.)


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the idea of getting them each a heated bed... I think I'll check in to that one. Any ideas where to get the best one?

Thanks a bunch!
Jenny


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

You don't mention where you live. Does your local climate have freezing winters? If yes, you really shouldn't turn off your thermostat. You might come home to broken pipes and severe damage to your walls, floors, furniture, and personal belongings. Yes, it can be costly to heat your home, but you need to consider the price of major home repairs and replacing your furnishings. Also, you probably have priceless items that could never be replaced.

I know about this from my own experience. Many years ago, I foolishly turned off my heat to save a few dollars. I ended up paying for new pipes, drywall, carpeting, and furniture. I also lost a cherished photograph of my recently-deceased father and his 4 siblings (no, I didn't have the negative).


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

My husband corrected me on that tonight as well... We live in Erie, Pennsylvania where it does get below freezing. Unfortunately, I'm a native of California and moved here with my husband (who is an Erie resident)... he explained that to me tonight. I had no idea, since in California it never is below freezing.. I was born and raised along the coastal areas where winter (in terms of where I live now) is non-existent! He explained that we should not turn it below 60 degrees and prefers to keep it around 62 when we are not home................. I'm just worried that 60 - 62 degrees may not be warm enough for my furry babies. Do you think that is an adequate temperature for indoor cats, providing we supply them with heated beds? I really like that idea. When we are home, we keep it around 68 for us. I don't mind layering on the clothes. Maybe I'll knit the kitties some sweaters!

Thanks loads,
Jenny


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It gets down into the 50's in San Diego overnight in the winter, sometimes lower. I keep the space heaters set to 62 overnight. The twins sleep entwined with each other in their room, with their own space heater, and the other two sleep on my bed, with my electric blanket - and this year, our own space heater.  

The heating system in this little old drafty house is so awful that it tripled my bill!! I won't be using it this winter.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

As long as your cats have nice, thick blankets or comforters that they can snuggle into, they'll be just fine at 60-62 degrees. I have 15 cats and live in northern MN where temps can reach -30 or so in the winter. I keep my upstairs temp at 68 and my basement around 50. Even as cool as the basement is, some of the cats prefer to hang out on the couches down there instead of upstairs where it's much warmer. OTOH, some of the cats also prefer to sleep on top of the floor heat ducts. In fact, a couple of the heat ducts have dressers standing over them that create a somewhat enclosed space for the heat to rise into. I call those the "kitty saunas" and in winter can usually find cats snuggled under those dressers enjoying the concentrated heat.

Laurie


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm considering buying one of these for my boy this winter

http://www.petsathome.com/find/category ... t-is-13052

And I know there are many similar products like it in the US - have a look on Amazon.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

melyson - I think such mats are a gimmick.
if you want to use that approach, try to find
a pocket or cave with insulating properties
that are nearly fitted to the cats size. even a
cardboard box would insulate better than a mat

imagine you are laying on top of your blanket
on a cold night. that's pretty much the benefit
your cat enjoys, since you both lose the majority
of your heat around and above you, not under.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

So you would suggest heated beds (ones you plug in) are a gimmick too?

They seem to have good reviews ....


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

using a similar analogy;
try laying on top of an electric blanket in bed.
your point of contact with the bed becomes
uncomfortably hot, while the rest of you is
still cold, so no, I don't believe electric helps.

reviewers may see positive feedback from
their use only because to their pets,
it's better than nothing...

keep in mind, I'm new to cats, so applying my
human logic to a cat may not be helpful after all.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

no, no it makes sense

so probably the best thing to get one of these pads and put it in a igloo type bed.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah, thats the kinda thing


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

All 3 of mine use their cat beds regularly, but none of them like the igloo type.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

doodle, how cool does your home get over night?

many cats prefer a deep dish type bed.
with my cats, she prefers a cave,
while he prefers a dish.

my point is, the mat alone is not the best insulator
no matter if it's lined with mylar or electric.

it's the sides and also the top that helps keep
them draft free, warm, and comforted for those
cats that prefer confined spaces.

_
here's a cheap experiment to see what your cat prefers;
find a square throw pillow, and a square box of similar size.
find a 10lb weight lifting disk from a barbell set
fold the top flaps of the box inward against the sides,
or just cut the flaps off, then try;

laying the box open end up, and place the pillow in, to simulate a dish bed.
lay the box with open end to the side, place the pillow in the "side" bottom, to simulate a cave bad.
using the weight under the pillow will help stabilize this light cardboard structure.

then see which one your cat spends more time snoozing._


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My thermostat is set to 62 at night during the winter. 

Not sure if that experiment info was intended for me, but I know that my cats don't like covered beds because I've had a couple and none of them will use them. We don't have any mat types, except for the throws on the back of the couch. The real beds have bolsters on the sides that range from about 3 to 9 inches high.

Using a flat mat heated pad isn't going to keep the cat the warmest it can be, but it will help. Using a heater in a bed with bolster sides is better and of course a cave is even better than that. But is all depends on what the cat likes for a bed. 

In any event, my cats tend to snuggle up to mama when they're cold at night, I usually wake up pinned to the mattress :lol:


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

here's a fun way you can discover your cat's preferences;



if I had the extra money, I'd go for one of these;


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats were practically fighting over a covered bed I brought home last year. Since Day Two, however, no one has used it. :?


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

By the way Marie.. your cats are beautiful! -- they look well spoiled!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Aww, thank you! Spoiled? Not at all. I only have five cat trees, three cat condos, more mice than I will ever find until I move again, little snacks after their evening workout,


----------



## jennykat (Jan 23, 2008)

You know for the life of me... I don't understand (nor do I want to) people who don't like cats. Dogs well............... but cats? Mine are little princes or princesses. Actually, I like dogs too, but I'm allergic unfortunately. 

5 cat trees and 3 condos? -- Yep.. they have you wrapped around their little paws. You sound as bad as I am! I would love to own more then 3 cats, but my husband would kill me. 

Headed off to bed now to snuggle up with my kitties and get some sleep.

:luv


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

*New Concern;*

one of my cats spends a bit too much time (napping for an hour at a time) on the hutch over my living room radiator. the ambient temperature of the room is 80°F yet she'll lounge around and nap as the heat radiates air 110°F against her (yes I measured it). should I be concerned? maybe cover the heat ducts so she can't sit so close to them for any length of time? she's otherwise healthy, eating and drinking well, active - etc. the room is not drafty at all.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Laurief, I hope the hutch/furiture over the heating vents is not something you plan to keep longterm. The direct heat wil destroy the furniture over time.

I leave various quilts out on the couch, scrunched up wil spots to hide in and on. I also have some cat sacks (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3077186). They are amazingly soft. The cats rarely crawl inside them, but they curl up on the open end as it lays flat.


----------

